# Scratchbuild Rhino



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

*Scratchbuild Projects(+ Rhino, + vindicator, + dreadnought)*








​Hello
i'm glad to show you all my creations. hehe. well is just a scratchbuild, enjoy it.

Central Piece. madewith plasticard an some "Extra" bits from Razorbacks.
it is important to say that no template was used in this process, i do this looking to an original rhino, and getting sizes with a rule.

SCRATCHBUILD VINDICATOR ,DREADNOUGHT and STORM RAVEN on page 2




















Next Step. escapes.







































Some details












Next step,
Paint Base.





























Comparison









Left : Card Board Rhino (improving with plasticard)
Center : Plasticard Rhino 
Right : Original Rhino

would you see the diferences?.
same size, details.

Next time, i promise to take better pictures.
I need to do another Rhino.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes I see a difference, your's exhaust pipes looks better then the original. Then it might be the angle of the photo but is looks like your plasticard rhino is lower that the original.
I do have my doubts that I would have spotted this on a tourney though. 

Great job!


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Yes I see a difference, your's exhaust pipes looks better then the original. Then it might be the angle of the photo but is looks like your plasticard rhino is lower that the original.
> I do have my doubts that I would have spotted this on a tourney though.
> 
> Great job!


thx.

yes it seems a little lower. but this is because i have not put the wheels chains yet.

this will be a next step.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

It looks really sharp! Great work!

To hell with the tourney rules lawyers!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Fantastic stuff mate.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, that is damned good. I second that your exhaust pipes look a lot better than the original.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Good job man, its very well done, you just need to get some tracks on it!


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow that's really cool man! I actually prefer it to the original! +Rep


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

That's an impressing piece of craftmanship.+rep
And i see a piece of a ruin in the background, scratch-build too ?


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

No mold lines either, that's awesome. Are you able to post up instructions on how to do it?


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

*Vindicartor*



crabpuff said:


> No mold lines either, that's awesome. Are you able to post up instructions on how to do it?



thx for the replies.

in fact, the next Rhino will have better pictures, step by step, and my own mold.

i really like those pipes. hehe.

thx to all.

Now i will show you a Vindicator Modification that i made for a friend.
the Old Rhino was in very bad shape. but now it renews to a very good vindicator.




























Primed



















hope you like :laugh:


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Vindacator look hood as well


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, this was my first Scratchbuild. A dreadnought made 100% of plasticard. Weapons and torso are magnetized. 
was very difficult.
so, what do you think?


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

Some modifications i made recently.










-added the gothic pipes. 
-twin linked autocannons.
-Base.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

This is great stuff. You have a spirit that is truely honest to the hobby. Keep up the good work!

Totally reminds me of the good old Rogue Trader days when if you wanted a grav tank you would have to build one out of an old deodorant stick holder! I love your skills! Building your own stuff is so much better than handing GW money!


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

you're right. Is very fun when you can make units by your own. 
i really love plasticard, you can make so much things.

next time i will show you my Storm Raven.
and a Drop Pod, and a lot of more things.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

I think your rhino looks better than a GW one.


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

This is my storm raven.
i made knowing nothing about 40k, i was recently entering the 40k World.
anyway. here goes the pictures.
































































Painting


























































































Final Shot










hope you like!

greets


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

There is a way to change the title of this post?
scatchbuild Rhino -> Scratchbuild projects. 

?


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Very cool. Good job man.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome work on all of these. I play around a bit with plasticard, but this sir is quite ambitious.


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

thx,
i love crafting. 

now i am working in two Drop Pods, a Dread Drop Pod, 2 more vindicators (modding)

tomorrow i will buy a digital camera with high resolution, so, i hope to take better pictures.

greets


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work, that's a lot of effort with some great results!! 

How does the cost of plasti-card compare to buying the actual models? and what did you do for the tracks on the rhino/vindicator?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fine work, most impressive. The scratch built rhino is flawless.


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> Great work, that's a lot of effort with some great results!!
> 
> How does the cost of plasti-card compare to buying the actual models? and what did you do for the tracks on the rhino/vindicator?


Well, this is not plasticard it is called "PVC Espumado" (i dont know the original name). The great is that this material is very cheap.

for example. to make the rhino i used half of a sheet. 
a sheet cost less than a dolar. (depending on the thickness)

so, is really sheap.

be careful, don't confuse it with PAI. it's something different.

so, adding the price of glue. 
The rhino cost me less than 2 dolars. (well, i buy some bits too)

the only thing you need is Patience.

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

Looks sharp. Would like to see what improvements you would do on a Land Raider


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

Papa_Nurgle42 said:


> Looks sharp. Would like to see what improvements you would do on a Land Raider



well, indeed, the next project is a GK Land Raider.
i have some ideas in mind.
so, stay close.

thx to all


----------

